# ph/milk thistle question



## topolo (Feb 3, 2004)

would taking milk thistle during a cycle of ph's diminish the potency or effect of the ph?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

No, milk thistle is an herb, it is an antioxidant and helps the liver regenerate cells, it would not interfere with a PH.

It's actually a good herb to take daily whether you use PH's or not.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah - someone told me that on this board  thanks prince for clearing stuff up.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 4, 2004)

should milk thistle be taken before, during or after your cycle with M1t?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2004)

both.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 15, 2004)

how much do you take?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 16, 2004)

its nac that you shouldnt run on cycle


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2004)

Prolangtum posted this awhile back. I've read others with similar opinions.  Milk thistle (silymarin) and NAC helps the liver repair itself after damage.  While taking daily doses, especially split, of M1T, it is highly unlikely that they will be effective and may diminish the bioavailability of the compound. IF this is true, then it would make sense to use the liver protectants post cycle.


> A Word About Liver Protectants
> 
> A lot of people have been using liver protectant supplements such as Silymarin and NAC to help protect their liver from damage when using methylated compounds. However, I feel that this is a bad idea. When you use compounds that increase gluthione levels in the liver, it will increase the breakdown of oral drugs, making them less effective. Although increasing liver enzymes is good for your liver, it is bad for any drugs you want to take and allow them to pass through your liver unabated. A better idea would be to use liver protectant supplements before and after a cycle to help your liver rebuild its enzymes after they have been damaged by methylated compounds.
> 
> I have no idea if using liver protectants on a cycle will inhibit gains in any significant degree, but it could. Keep that in mind when planning your cycle.


----------



## maze (Mar 16, 2004)

You can take Liv.52 , this product is used for juicing a lot. 

Here is some info:
http://www.himalayahealthcare.com/products/Liv_drops.htm

You should take it on-cycle + PCT
And please take no alcohol while on M1T


----------



## X Ring (Mar 16, 2004)

i dont really drink often, maybe once a month I have half a dozen or so when i am go out with the guys but I could easily stop that


----------



## mrbuttchee (Dec 7, 2004)

*why alcohol + m1t = bad? is it the obvious question of liver protection?*

I'm guessing since the liver is being taxed with m1t anyway alcohol shouldn't be added to that detrimental equation... or is there something more than that?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2004)

Nothing says greater things about you than to resurrect a long dead thread with one of your first posts... 

   PreMier, with my 500th post I officially go to the dark side...


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 7, 2004)

damm this is an old thread... back in them days when wrabbit used to post here, lol


----------



## topolo (Dec 7, 2004)

At least it is my thread that was ressurected!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 7, 2004)

mrbuttchee said:
			
		

> I'm guessing since the liver is being taxed with m1t anyway alcohol shouldn't be added to that detrimental equation... or is there something more than that?


You guessd right.


----------

